# 5 inch mill drill vice



## umahunter (Jan 29, 2014)

well im looking for a vice for my old jet jmd 18mill drill in the 5 inch size that wont break the bank ive looked for a used kurt but haven't had luck finding anything that wasn't beat to hell ive been looking at some cnc clones on ebay for around 100 bucks looked at a glacern but its a bit more then I wanted to spend especially since everytime I check his prices seem to have gone up I was wondering if anyone has experience with the shars 550 v or any of there v series that are supposed to be built better any and all opinions and pics welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## TomS (Jan 29, 2014)

I bought an Enco 5" Kurt style knock-off a few years back.  Has worked just fine.  As I recall it was about $100.  Don't know the current price.  Can't comment o the Shars product as I don't own one.

Tom S.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2014)

I also looked for used 5" Kurt but like you all I found were beat looking. And if I did find a nice one it cost more than a 6", not surprised since they don't make them anymore. I have a 5" Glacern & I'm pretty happy with it but I got it on sale during one of the holiday specials. Check out Homge vises, they're pretty nice & I haven't heard any bad things about them.


----------



## umahunter (Jan 30, 2014)

I looked at the homge looks nice but I cant seem to find a dealer in the us do you know of anyone ?


----------



## darkzero (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, Matt at QMT carries them. 

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/VisesHighPrecision.html


There's also Vertex vises but I don't know of a US dealer except that they pop up on ebay occassionally.


----------



## umahunter (Jan 30, 2014)

thank you ive been looking at the vertrex aswell but have only found 6 inch or the drill style on ebay the search continues :thumbsup:


----------



## calstar (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: 5 inch mill drill vice---check out the 5" Interstate from Enco*

I bought this vise(Interstate 510-2299 http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=416&PARTPG=INLMK32 ) and love it. Got it for 20% off the $251 price and free shipping so $200 to my door(weighs just under 70lbs so it shipped free). The promotion at Enco now is 15% off plus free shipping so thats a little over $210 to your door. A few pics of it on my ubiquitous mill/drill(Rong Fu clone) with the vise on the table below. I think the 5" is the max size this mill/drill can handle but I'm happy I got it over a 4". It has the Kurt style angle lock design.

Brian


first pic jaws just cracked open, really nicely parallel




front view for retative size on table




side view for size and gratuitous shot of my Atlas 12x36 sitting on a beefy Logan stand


----------



## umahunter (Feb 1, 2014)

nice looking vise I also noticed they have this 5 cnc style on sale anyone use one of these style any plus or minuses http://www.use-enco.com/1/1/47311-interstate-milling-manual-machine-vises.htm


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2014)

That Interstate does look nice.



umahunter said:


> nice looking vise I also noticed they have this 5 cnc style on sale anyone use one of these style any plus or minuses http://www.use-enco.com/1/1/47311-interstate-milling-manual-machine-vises.htm



I've never used one & don't know what the difference is but keep in mind you'll have to use clamps to hold down that vise & you won't be able to easily bolt on a swivel base if you use them. But you'll have more adjustability on placement on the table. I personally don't use swivel bases but I do have a 4" vise w/ swivel base that I got free with my mill in case I do need one someday. Haven't took it out of the box since I inspected it.


----------



## umahunter (Feb 1, 2014)

calstar does that interstate vise have any kind of warranty ?


----------



## calstar (Feb 1, 2014)

umahunter said:


> calstar does that interstate vise have any kind of warranty ?



Don't know, other than whatever Enco's return policy is, give them a call and ask.

Brian


----------



## Gman45acp (Feb 5, 2014)

Check out Central Machine Equipment.  (CME) in Madison heights I got a 4 inch Kurt type with swivel base for 78 dollars.   They have lots of other useful stuff alfso


----------



## umahunter (Feb 6, 2014)

do you have a website for them cant seem to find it


----------



## darkzero (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.cme-tools.com/index.html

They also sell on ebay under the user name niuniucme. Their prices on ebay are cheaper but shipping on ebay can be much more than on their website depending on the item. I've bought a few things from them but smaller stuff through ebay. They don't list everything on ebay that is available on their website.


----------



## rowbare (Feb 6, 2014)

Tormach also sells 5 inch vises. You might not like the prices though.

bob


----------

